# New Rough Scaled Python: Morelia carinata



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Took delivery of a tiny little male Rough Scaled Python: Morelia carinata. 

He will be paired up with my two females in a few years.

When welcoming new animals into your collection it is vital regardless of source, that your quarantine protocol be on point.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice Fraser. May have to get some babies from you in ~2025 haha


----------



## peterson (Feb 28, 2018)

Stunning little animal! I remember these were described as a new species and I couldn't believe they had found a new python in Australia. Initially I thought they would be not too different, especially to the eye, but they are very distinct.
So what's your recommended quarantine protocol?
Last to feed and clean? 
Separate tools? Disinfect hands and tools in between?
Different room? Different building? 
How far do you take it?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

peterson said:


> Stunning little animal! I remember these were described as a new species and I couldn't believe they had found a new python in Australia. Initially I thought they would be not too different, especially to the eye, but they are very distinct.
> So what's your recommended quarantine protocol?
> Last to feed and clean?
> Separate tools? Disinfect hands and tools in between?
> ...


I began keeping at a time when quarantine was the norm due to the state of some animals.

I keep any new arrivals in a completely seperate room, with different utensils and always wash my hands before, during and after working with them.

I isolate for 6 months regardless of source and depending on the species and its origin, have faecal samples done at the start of quarantine and then before they exit.

I always say that quarantine is like insurance - it is the biggest waste of time and resources until it is too late, at that point it becomes the best thing you ever did.


----------



## peterson (Feb 28, 2018)

Very thorough. Quarantine makes sense indeed, unfortunately often though people forego it because of lack of space and underestimating the effort/risk/cost balance. The effort might be low to moderate, the risk low, but the potential costs high. It's hard to properly assess the risk for anyone if the absolute risk is low. Better to make it a habit, and don't consider the risk, just stick to the habit.


----------

